# The Apocalyptic Factor - A Magpies Collection - June 2015



## mockingbird (Jun 17, 2015)

Well thanks to two fella chaps on here, (for help/sharing). I paid a visit here awhile ago, an since then been back to see the place been vandalised and ruined by local (kids). Sadly I couldn't be bothered to document the boring tagging and stupidity of what they have done, an rather much remember it how it was when I visited.

This place is rather in the middle of nowhere, an was possibly once home to a gent who had a thing for cars/collecting, the house pictured has since fallen in on itself and most stuff gone, but on the day of the explore it was all light painted and rather rushed, now it has collapsed on itself and most things gone an not worth photographing. The gent this all belongs or used to I bumped into as he admired his "collection" on the day, luckily he never saw me an I respected the place an his collection, despite it laying all derelict. 
He seemed to sweep around the cottage, tidying up once an awhile aswel, rather sad yobs have destroyed this place 

Anyway two hearses are here, along with an old ambulance (unsure on date of it) and some other cars and other bits, im not a car buff but some of you lot are, that will probably know more than me about the cars ect in question.

This place had the apocalyptic feel to it, as you can probably sense from the first picture, an its this reason why I loved the place the feeling of everything gone appeals to me sometimes rather than modern day things.

Anyway enough rambling, glad I can share this place now, an thanks again to the two chaps who helped an shared with me.

_*The ambulance and bits*_


1 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


2 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


3 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


4 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


6 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


7 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


8 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


14 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


16 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


19 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_*The Cottage Now*_


5 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


9 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


17 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


15 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


12 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


11 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


10 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


18 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Very odd to share this, but hope you enjoyed it


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 17, 2015)

A very nice post, a real pity the house has been vandalised . I really like the shots of the old typewriter.
The ambulance is a Leyland from the early 70s (I think). Nice to see another of your posts.


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2015)

Love that old ambulance, looks like a real museum piece. Thanks mockingbird.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 17, 2015)

Fantastic stuff mate. What a set! 
Love the hearses, but love the style of photography, its easy to become addicted to your photos! 
Great report, thanks for sharing


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 17, 2015)

It's a shame about the house, Great photo's though.


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 17, 2015)

Great report. Nice pics. The ambulance is a Leyland FG.. I Googled it for this info,,,,
Another innovative feature of the FG was its curved kerbside-view windows, mounted at the front corners of the cab, below the windscreen. No one from Leyland motors (BL) Is currently available to confirm the 'FG' tag meant Furking Good.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 17, 2015)

Very cool shots and a very cool location (well, it was) Love all the cars, but esp like the number plate shot


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful report mate..beautiful pictures and a fantastic location,you have captured that really well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cracking report and shots,Some real classics here!thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookster (Jun 17, 2015)

1960s-ish Leyland FG Coach/Ambulance and what looks like an incredibly rare Daimler Majestic Hearse, I've only ever seen one or two more of them and even then only in photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone each comment cheered me up! so cheers  an cool info on the cars/ambulance guys!


----------



## degenerate (Jun 18, 2015)

excellent stuff!


----------



## Bazslass1303 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi only just joined this forum but been viewing your collections of pics for ages. You really pipped my interest in this stuff. Love the respect that you guys have for the places that you visit


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 23, 2015)

Bazslass1303 said:


> Hi only just joined this forum but been viewing your collections of pics for ages. You really pipped my interest in this stuff. Love the respect that you guys have for the places that you visit



Wow for ages you say? why thank you, glad I kind of sparked your interest into this, an thank you!


----------



## Bazslass1303 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, been dipping in for more than a year now. I live in Northumberland and there are some interesting abandoned places up here and a conversation with a friend led me to search to see if others were as interested in them as I am; hence finding this site. I have been fascinated ever since. Your photos speak for them selves. I find it a shame that some of the places have been vandalized when you go back. That's sad!


----------



## Greenbear (Jun 28, 2015)

mookster said:


> 1960s-ish Leyland FG Coach/Ambulance and what looks like an incredibly rare Daimler Majestic Hearse, I've only ever seen one or two more of them and even then only in photos.



I thought that's what it was - recognised the front end of it, but still wasn't sure - it is a rare find.


----------

